# Why pipe should be properly bedded...



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Building A:
Look at that 122' Elbow... (BEFORE)
Wonder if you could just trap the whole 8 apartments once? :jester:










Aughhh... much prettier... (AFTER)









http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z301/cdpunneo/work/IMG_0537.jpg
Building B:
Look at that 90' Elbow (BEFORE)
Yes, I said 90' Elbow... not Sanitary Tee!!









Aughhh... So Pretty... (AFTER)
Yes, those are Schedule 80 Couplings...
That is what happens when you are very limited at the supply house.









A 122' Elbox :laughing:, A busted 90' Elbow and pipe removed...









The crew that got it fixed...
Bro, Customer, Stephanie, Dad, Kyle & Me (I got the camera)
I had to get a pic of the new 'blue' shirts

And a few extras I thought I'd share...

















This job was excavated approximately one year ago. The sewer-main contractor on sight was left to cover the ditch and did not properly bed the pipe. There are 2 buildings (16 families) that can bathe tonight... 
:thumbsup: And that is why I ((LOVE)) to be a plumber!
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z301/cdpunneo/work/IMG_0550.jpghttp://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z301/cdpunneo/work/IMG_0552.jpg


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's why every job that's done by a licensed plumbing contractor should submit the policy number of their liability insurance at the time the work was done.


Insurance on workmanship goes for 10 years, and if these fly by nights couldn't work without having a policy, 


they'd be accountable for their expensively high rates for insurance when they were found out for this nonsense that costs everyone time and money.


This **** happens all too often and the buck always gets passed.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, backfill was 3/8" screenings... maybe they'll have better luck this time.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Christina. I can think of at least a half dozen ppl I'd like to show those pics to, shaking them saying, "*SEE?! SEE!!?!*" :yes:

I'm surprised that you can used glued fittings underground there. Another example of different ways fer different places. But then ferncos are the _preferred_ method for connecting/repairing sewer laterals here. They abound! :whistling2:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Miguel said:


> I'm surprised that you can used glued fittings underground there.


Our inspectors would rather it be glued here. The cantexs I have seen fail too many times. The cantexs wouldn't fail so bad if they were bedded better though I guess. If I am not mistaken on 'repair couplings' for this application the code here reads cantex type coupling with stops for the pipe, no hubs. If it is a place that the original design can be installed they prefer no cantex or no hub couplings. We were able on this job to glue our last fitting at the end of the turns- so it worked out great. Your statement of glued fittings underground?? What else is there to do?? O'Ring type?? No Glue?? How are sewer lines done there??


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

* Great pics.*


Same deal here,but NEW construction boo boo (no, really?).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm with ya. most lines are glued here.



Christina said:


> Our inspectors would rather it be glued here. The cantexs I have seen fail too many times. The cantexs wouldn't fail so bad if they were bedded better though I guess. If I am not mistaken on 'repair couplings' for this application the code here reads cantex type coupling with stops for the pipe, no hubs. If it is a place that the original design can be installed they prefer no cantex or no hub couplings. We were able on this job to glue our last fitting at the end of the turns- so it worked out great. Your statement of glued fittings underground?? What else is there to do?? O'Ring type?? No Glue?? How are sewer lines done there??


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We call them 1/4 bends here CP. 90s are pressure fittings.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We call them 1/4 bends here CP. 90s are pressure fittings.


:laughing: You know, I have worked in Oklahoma, Kansas and Texas in plumbing and I find it funny how every area calls fittings different things. Couplings, Couplers, Collars... Cantex, Fernco, Rubber Coupling... Water Closet, Toilet, Commode... Elbow, Turn, Bend... it makes things difficult for a while when you first move- but you catch on pretty quick.
Guess it some is more of the different strokes, different folks. :cowboy:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We call them 1/4 bends here CP. 90s are pressure fittings.


:jester: Does that mean that I took out a -1/16 bend?? :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think that would be a 3/4 bend:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Christina said:


> :jester: Does that mean that I took out a -1/16 bend?? :laughing:


Yes you did. I like the way you think, and you wear those boots like you own them. :laughing:


----------



## rebelsoul (Sep 5, 2009)

Christina said:


> The crew that got it fixed...
> Bro, Customer, Stephanie, Dad, Kyle & Me (I got the camera)
> I had to get a pic of the new 'blue' shirts


Guess which one I am?? :whistling2:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

rebelsoul said:


> Guess which one I am?? :whistling2:


 If you're wearing blue... do you owe me two?? :jester:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

rebelsoul said:


> Guess which one I am?? :whistling2:


Looks like you are the one giving instructions and where are the heels?? Glad to see more ladies getting into the trade:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A lot of the older commercial plumber/pipe fitters around here call cast iron/pvc dwv fittings 1/4 bend, 1/8 bend, etc. It never took with me, I try to be as old school as possible, but I call 'em 22's, 45's and 90's, etc.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Bear in mind that waste fittings up to about 4" are bends. Look at Tyler pipe's website. The reason they are called bends, instead of elbows, and are named after fractions, instead of degrees, is that they "bend" the center line of the pipe BUT still maintain a 1/4" per foot fall in the fitting. 

In other words, if you were to perfectly center a string in the pipe, the string would drop at 1/4" per foot after going thru a 1/4 bend. 

A 90 degree fitting on the other hand, would not put that 1/4" per foot change in elevation into the pipe assembly. 

What you call it isn't as important as knowing what it is and what and when it is properly used. That's the difference between a plumber and everyone else.

We not only know what to use and when, but also why.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Double-A... thank you... very interesting to know that. I have worked in in the field, wholesale, retail and now back in the field and have never heard that very useful information. THANKS!! :thumbup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Looks like you are the one giving instructions and where are the heels?? Glad to see more ladies getting into the trade:thumbup:


I am just glad we're in Oklahoma and not in Florida... I don't think I could chance meeting some of the things under houses that you guys have down there!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Bear in mind that waste fittings up to about 4" are bends. Look at Tyler pipe's website. The reason they are called bends, instead of elbows, and are named after fractions, instead of degrees, is that they "bend" the center line of the pipe BUT still maintain a 1/4" per foot fall in the fitting.


Where is this on the tyler site. I would like to read it. Thanks.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Bear in mind that waste fittings up to about 4" are bends. Look at Tyler pipe's website. The reason they are called bends, instead of elbows, and are named after fractions, instead of degrees, is that they "bend" the center line of the pipe BUT still maintain a 1/4" per foot fall in the fitting.
> 
> In other words, if you were to perfectly center a string in the pipe, the string would drop at 1/4" per foot after going thru a 1/4 bend.
> 
> ...


 
I thought this principle only applied to CI , i DON'T KNOW WHY i THOUGHT THIS ?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You didn't know it because it's not true.........



Christina said:


> Double-A... thank you... very interesting to know that. I have worked in in the field, wholesale, retail and now back in the field and have never heard that very useful information. THANKS!! :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> You didn't know it because it's not true.........


Which part? Why not?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"bends" do not have an allowance for fall. Think about it, how could they? Don't believe me? Go put 4 street bends together to make a square. How could you do that if they were not exactly 90 degrees.

How do they know what pitch you'll be running? There is a range of pitches for a given pipe size.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A 90 degree 1/4 bend is exactly 90 degrees. Your pitch is set by deflecting the joint when it's made.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> A lot of the older commercial plumber/pipe fitters around here call cast iron/pvc dwv fittings 1/4 bend, 1/8 bend, etc. It never took with me, I try to be as old school as possible, but I call 'em 22's, 45's and 90's, etc.


GUESS i AM ONE OF THOSE OLDER GUYS THEN


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*Silly boys, I don't think this drift is "REALLY" that important.*

fftopic:Wow... lots of different views on the issue huh? I don't think it is really important on what everyone calls them as long as they installed correctly. Copied directly from my wholesalers web catalog it reads a 90' Elbow and if I go in and ask for a 1/4 bend... I will get laughed at. Though I understand when working in different areas with different terminologies I may be laughed at for referring to them as 90's... trust me it has happened with other items in other areas.

Catalog of wholesaler- PVC & PEX catagory
http://www.lockesupply.com/PDF/pvc and pex.pdf
*90° Elbow​Locke#
R0855​*​​​​1½" 90° DWV Elbow​
*R0856​*​​​​2" 90° DWV Elbow​
*R0857​*​​​​3" 90° DWV Elbow​
*R0858​*​​​​4" 90° DWV Elbow​
*R0986 *6" 90° DWV Elbow

I was not meaning to cause such an uproar over different terminologies- just wanted to show what had happened to the 6" that was not bedded correctly, that is all. I was not trying to make anyone look 'old' or 'young' or 'uneducated' or 'smart'... just wanted to show some pics... that is all.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Well Christina, it's kinda like this. When someone makes a comment that seems suspect, they will be called on it. Thread drift or not, you can bet, the facts will rear their ugly head.

If you like I will weed out the off topic stuff. Otherwise, it can stay as it is. I'm tired.:yes:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> If you like I will weed out the off topic stuff.


:no: NO!! I think that may have came out wrong... I didn't want it to sound like I was upset... It just seemed there was a lot of right-wrong coming from the 90-bend conversation. I think it is neat to see all the different terminologies and stuff, I never took it negative on my part. There will always be drift and I don't want it removed, by ((no)) means, I think the statements are neat to see everyones view on it. I respect that you & others may call it a bend and I and a few others call it a 90' but in the end, we all put it in the same place... that was all I was saying. I appologize if I upset anyone, I did not mean it to sound rude- just saying come on, it is not 'that' important. I even said "thanks for the info" when Double-A sent it. I can not apply it in my everyday life for the fact, that is not how they are referred to here- but the info was neat to know.
 Sorry, didn't mean for it to sound that way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Bear in mind that waste fittings up to about 4" are bends. Look at Tyler pipe's website. The reason they are called bends, instead of elbows, and are named after fractions, instead of degrees, is that they "bend" the center line of the pipe BUT still maintain a 1/4" per foot fall in the fitting.
> 
> In other words, if you were to perfectly center a string in the pipe, the string would drop at 1/4" per foot after going thru a 1/4 bend.
> 
> ...


 If this was true ALL fitting's would be directional and there not, so...:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

90 degree's is 1/4 of a circle......45 is 1/8th of a circle.....22.5 is 1/6th of a circle. etc etc. Whats so hard about that.:laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> 90 degree's is 1/4 of a circle......45 is 1/8th of a circle.....22.5 is 1/6th of a circle. etc etc. Whats so hard about that.:laughing:


 22.5 degrees is a 1/16th of a circle lol 60 is a 1/6 just bustin balls here:laughing:


----------

